# Lubion injections instead of gestone?



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all 

My consultant has prescribed me Lubion 25mg as I'm really struggling with gestone injections for my second IVF, has anyone had experience of this drug? Any side effects? 

I know its very new on the market! 

Thanks all x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello RayofSunshine.. I've never heard of the drug before so can't really advise you on it. 

May I ask why you are struggling with Gestone? I've used it with two of my cycles as I always bled prior to OTD. It was a little overwhelming thinking of where I was having to pop it in and the extent in which the needle had to go in but I cracked it and it was super easy one I got the routine all right. Warmed vials up in bra, numbed the area with an icecube then made the injection up and re-iced the area and in it went. No pain and nothing to stressful. 

I hope someone else can help you xx


----------



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all 

ThX for replies! 

Just to let u know I'm getting on great with these injections! Do them in the thigh and so much less painful than gestone! 

😊


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi- just to say i'm using Lubion post ivf after some early bleeding. No side effects & pretty easy going in. Was prescribed by my London gynae consultant instead of pessaries which caused thrush. Will be on them til week 14.

Good luck x


----------

